# Anyway to stream TIVO recordings on my pc! (The easiest way))



## hypnoticpimp (Jul 20, 2008)

whats the easiest way to stream TIVO recordings from my HD TIVO to my pc?


without having to download it first on tivo desktop plus. but instead just watch it


or watch it on my pc while its downloading


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

hypnoticpimp said:


> whats the easiest way to stream TIVO recordings from my HD TIVO to my pc?
> 
> without having to download it first on tivo desktop plus. but instead just watch it
> 
> or watch it on my pc while its downloading


I use Tivo Desktop Plus, but there may be another way I am not aware of...


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

In my experience, the HD tivo is not actually fast enough to stream movies so that you can watch them real-time without major stuttering. (for HD programming).

As to how to do it: on the mac you can do it with Plex and the tivo plugin.

I'm not aware of any PC tools that can do this for you.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo is not setup to stream from TiVo to PC. It's designed around a download system. There may be software that can create the appearance of streaming by playing the file as it downloads, but it would still need to download the file to work.

You could always use a SlingBox to stream from TiVo to PC if you really need streaming support.

Dan


----------

